# What's looking like the better bet for Thursday 2/20?  Ragged or Cannon?



## alexcampagna898 (Feb 18, 2014)

Both mountains have gotten solid amounts of snow lately, but I know that Cannon relies on a lot of snow in order to open Mittersill, etc.  Has anyone been to Cannon in the last couple days?  Whats the snow situation like?  Same for Ragged..


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 19, 2014)

Snow situation at Cannon is stellar. Mittersill has been open since last week.  The chair was on wind hold all day yesterday. So there was limited traffic on the 5+" that they got.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2014)

Cannon is awesome. I been there twice probably 5 th favorite hill in the north east. I wish I lived closer. Check it while snow is epic conditions.


----------



## alexcampagna898 (Feb 19, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Snow situation at Cannon is stellar. Mittersill has been open since last week.  The chair was on wind hold all day yesterday. So there was limited traffic on the 5+" that they got.



I heard about that, so I know if I was going today it would be awesome, but unfortunately I can only get up there tomorrow.  Based on past experiences, do you think the snow will hold up till then?  Or do you think it will be iced over by then?  I think it's also supposed to be warm (for cannon at least) on Thursday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

